# Visualisierung mit Visual Basic



## lan12 (14 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mittels Visual Basic eine kleine überschaubare Visualisierung als Gesamtansicht für eine Anlage erstellen. Dabei geht es eigentlich nur darum für bis zu 10 Motoren/Anlagenkomponenten darzustellen ob die Maschine läuft oder nicht. 

Mittels Visio habe ich mir bereits kleine transparente gif Bilder erstellt mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin und die sich über eine Picturebox auch recht einfach integrieren lassen. Auslesen der revelevanten Daten aus der SPS mittels Libnodave und anschließender Austausch der Imagedatei in der Picturebox ist auch kein Problem.

Meine Probleme beginnen wenn ich versuche Verbindungslinien zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten zu zeichnen. In VB hat man ja nicht wie beispielsweise in Office die Möglichkeit mal eben eine Linie zu ziehen, woraufhin ich dazu übergegangen bin einfach für eine Verbindungslinie eine weitere Picturebox mit einer Linie einzufügen. Funktioniert, sieht aber nicht schön aus, da die Linienstärken unterschiedlich werden und sich nicht genau platzieren lassen. Nächste Idee wäre ein komplettes Fließschema als Hintergrund zu hinterlegen und darauf meine Bildchen zu platzieren.

Mein Wunsch ist, Anregungen für die generelle Vorgehensweise zu bekommen wie ich am Besten vorgehen sollte. 

Es ist mir bekannte das für Visualisierungsaufgaben auch entsprechende Software gibt, ich denke da beispielsweise an WinCC, aber für meinen überschaubaren Rahmen würden Libnodave und Visual Basic Express Edition eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Lan


----------



## ronnie.b (14 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
warum nimmst du nicht das Line-Steuerelement und zeichnest dir damit die Linien?

Ronnie


----------



## lan12 (14 Juni 2009)

Hi, Line Steuerelement das klingt gut! Wo finde ich denn das ? In der Toolbox habe ich nichts gefunden ? Welche Kategorie ?

Vielen Dank,
Lan


----------



## lan12 (14 Juni 2009)

Nutze Visual Basic 2008 Express Version


----------



## lan12 (14 Juni 2009)

Das Steuerelement musste nachinstalliert werden, Problem gelöst, danke !


----------

